# Navarre - 10/19



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sniperpeeps and I got an early start today. Bait was super easy and mostly turbo cigs too which was a nice bonus. We would have been done with bait in no time but I looked down and see my bait tube open and cigs swimming out.  Oh well, it was easy enough to get a quick couple dozen more and head out.

We saw some birds including pelicans working which is always a good sign so we head on over. Turns out they were on a big school of threadfin but nothing really busting on them. I did pick up a decent king on them though. Then off to bottom bump awhile.

Just before we get to the spot I pick up another king.

Right off the bat we are getting hammered bottom fishing. Sniperpeeps was the ARS killer today with seven fish about this size and a few smaller fish. Meanwhile I was getting rocked and I just knew they were grouper. 

I drop down and get rocked again but this time after free spooling him a few minutes he comes up, a twenty four inch gag, whoo hoo a keeper. After a few more snapper and rockings we head on out to meet up with YaknTat. We bottom fish with him awhile with nothing but snapper but I do get rocked twice.

We had to call it early and nothing but a stupid shark on the troll in but a grouper in the cooler, beautiful weather and calm water equals out to another stellar day in paradise. :thumbsup:

Oh yeah, to the guy that helped me out on the beach with my yak today, PM me, my offer is good.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice job bud!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Josh, where you been at man? Give me a ring this weekend.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I will be hunting bro. I will be out in my stand in blackwater. you give me a ring


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job JD, stay on em man!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Y'all see any non-king/shark action by anyone trolling? I'm gonna hit Navarre after work in the morning to see what I can troll up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No but then again I didnt see any one besides YaknTat. Water was very very dirty green and lifeless.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I just hope to not hook anymore shark this year, I'm fine with kings, I guess. Probably going to be my last offshore trip of the year, so I need to out in style.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

When you guys are getting your bait is it by sabiki?


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Well done! I have still yet to do any bottom fishing. Looks like I need to get on that.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I catch all mine via sabiki. Cheap Bass Pro brand sabiki's always seem to work the best. I like size 8


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I prefer the mustad made out of fluro, white with green head, also size 8. I find the cheaper ones have crappy/small barbs and the fish get off easier.


----------



## Bofer (Oct 22, 2012)

Keep it up, your the best.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bofer said:


> Keep it up, your the best.


LoL thanks, but I am far from the best. I just post reports and usually manage to catch a fish or two. There are plenty of fine kayakers out there that dont post.

Plus with out this forum I would probably still be trying to figure out how to fish. I have also been lucky enough to put TONS of time on the water.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job - good looking fish guys


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice little Gag! I got ROCKED & beat once on Sunday. I was bummed.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My last several trips have included some serious ass whoopings resulting in getting rocked. They are coming in shallow like they do every year this time of the year, just in time for them to close of course.


----------

